# Virginia Woods Bellamy diciples?



## Ellen West (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm looking for folks who have read *Number Knitting - the New All-way Stretch Method* published in 1952 by Virginia Woods Bellamy.

(She is the often uncredited pioneer of modular knitting - too fascinating.)

I'm looking at page 148 - Circles and Adapted Units - mystifying.  I've only done square, triangle and divided square units.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Not sure about here but you should also check on Ravelry. I bet there is a group just for her disciples


----------



## documentgeek (Mar 17, 2016)

I know this post is quite old, but I wanted to chime in and let you know that I have started a Ravelry group for Number Knitting. My objective is to recreate all the items in the book and to republish it in order to bring it to a modern audience.


----------

